# Marbled geckos as pets



## reptilife (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey All. I have seen Marbled Geckos available in many pet stores but have been given very conflicting advice on their requirements in captivity.
I am thinking of getting some as I love all geckos and have a spare vivarium that has no heating.
What do they need in order to thrive? UV lighting? Heating? Flowing Water?
What are they best fed on? Are they 'good' pets? Best place to buy from?
Any info would be appreciated!
Cheers!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 26, 2010)

if you are just after the common marble geckos they dont need license, light or heating and keep in mind geckos dont like to be handled so really i dont think of them as a pet as such.


----------



## Talanthas (Aug 29, 2010)

Pretty tough little gecko imo if you are refering to _Christinus marmoratus_ I have a few in a medium size tank. They don't need anything other than plenty of hides, fresh water and 2 or 3 small crickets every couple of days. Rarely get to see them except if I come into the room at night and catch them by surprise. They aren't exactly a reptile to keep if you want to look at them or handle them.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 29, 2010)

the tank should be minimum 20x20x20cm, the substrate should be washed sand about 4 - 5cm deep. Make sure there is alot of hides in the enclosure ( rocks, bark, etc ) as they are nocturnal and hide during the day. Make sure there is no gaps bigger than 1cm in the enclosure as they are escape artists and can squeeze their body through gaps. As i said they are nocturnal which means you probably wont see them much during the day. They are very fast and skittish and i suggest you dont handle them as if they jump out of your hands, its very hard to get them back as they will just climb up the wall and run around everywhere. They will eat crickets ( buy them from your local pet store, dont catch them from the wild to be on the safe side ). I feed mine 2 crickets every 3 days. Heating is not required for them - room temperature if perfectly fine. If you are in Vic you will not need a licence for this species.
If you need more info let me know
Cheers Nick ..... ( pic of a few of mine and my 2 tanks, the wooden tank is my main one, the other one was a breeding one. )


----------



## Talanthas (Aug 29, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> Make sure there is no gaps bigger than 1cm in the enclosure as they are escape artists and can squeeze their body through gaps.


 
I would go so far as to say no gaps larger than 5mm. I lost one of mine through a gap that size.


----------



## reptilife (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies Guys. I'm still undecided on these critters. They don't sound like the most interactive species to keep!
Cheers for the husbandry tips though.


----------



## Dudzys (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm also considering them


----------

